# Leopard Gecko Morph??



## richiea (Mar 3, 2010)

Hello please could someone tell me what morph my gecko is because it was sold to me as patternless but i really wanted to find out what morph it is confused with (bannana/blazing/murphy).also could i have some peoples suggestions on a breeding partner for her because thats my plans for next year 
thank u :2thumb:

pictures

http://s1202.photobucket.com/albums/bb368/richiea/Leopard%20Geckos/


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

IMO it's a Blizzard, But it's a hard one to say 100%.


----------



## richiea (Mar 3, 2010)

When she was young she was bright pink no colour apart from bright blue eyelids . Now she mature she has a yellow tint apart from on her tail. im not sure what her eyes are half is black half is veiny green


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

richiea said:


> When she was young she was bright pink no colour apart from bright blue eyelids . Now she mature she has a yellow tint apart from on her tail. im not sure what her eyes are half is black half is veiny green


Based on this info, I'd deffo say Blizzard: victory:. If she was bright pink as a baby she could even be a Talbino blizzard. The eye trait (Half black, Half vainy), Is most likely Tinted eye very common trait in Blizzards, But is a random eye trait, So can't be genetically predicted, So has no cash influance on price of morph expressing it.


----------



## richiea (Mar 3, 2010)

Thank u Gazz :notworthy:
so saying she is a blizzard what male morph would u partner her with to get a rare / different babies with out them looking normal could i get some options please


----------



## Big Red One (Oct 17, 2007)

Is say blazing blizzard - (talbino blizzard).
It's probably not genetic eye trait 'eclipse' but just on the off chance I'd try and find a Diablo Blanco or snow raptor to prove that out.
The DB would give you blazing blizzard het eclipse offspring, snow raptor worse case Tremper albino het eclipse het blizzard (effectively DB) with possible snows or raptors if the eclipse is genetic (unlikely).


----------



## richiea (Mar 3, 2010)

Thank u big red one :notworthy:

so that would all depend on her being a blizzard or a blazing blizzard how can i be certain on that or is that a slim chance


----------

